# cant wait



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

so thursaday whos going after some dove and where ya heading im headed to highland town. scouted yesterday wasnt very many birds flying, i guess the big migration hasnt started yet?? anybody else no seeing a lot of dove


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Seeing quite a few on the roadside wires. We'll be out Saturday morning for a few hours at a farm outside of Medina. Hope to get a few for the grill and to keep the dog happy. Better remember the bug juice!


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

just finished mowing strips in the wheatstubble fields yesterday.seeing alot of birds flying in and out of there.taking rhe mojo and my brit out in the morn then do some jump shooting in the afternoon for the brit.just hope the rain holds out.goodluck to everyone thats out there and be safe.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

im going to try it out this year, i'm probally gonna go to delaware state park and try my luck there.


----------



## OState08 (Aug 2, 2011)

Went today and there didn't seem to be many birds. maybe it is still a little early for them?


----------

